# Spay Coat



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

My 5 year old has a spay coat. I strip out the fuzzies but she doesn't have much coat left. Has anyone had any luck with shampoos, conditioners, supplements, certain foods? She didn't have a ton of coat to begin with and I know it's summer but now it's just pretty much non-existent. I had her thyroid checked just to be sure and it's fine.


----------

